# Anyone have any experience with 'Dragon Electric Vehicles'?



## William Clarkson (Jun 25, 2014)

favguy said:


> It actually beggers belief that anyone would think it's acceptable to sell a car to someone else with an exposed rotating motor shaft with coupling/pulley or whatever on it just inches in front of the handbrake lever!!! (not that it should be exposed anywhere at all inside the cabin!)
> 
> I can't imagine it would be capable of passing an MOT like that? Maybe, it does have a cover and it's been removed to present the cars workings for the show it's at?
> 
> ...


A clear plastic cover at my request, was made for my uncompleted car...search Youtube: "Electric car Triumph"


----------

